# Popular Woodworking projects in sketchup



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is link to sketchup projects from Popular Woodworking and Woodworking magazine now in Google 3D warehouse. Looks like a good resource.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=77e428242b7b0e876cb99ff1a702c4e9&prevstart=0&start=0


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, this is really neat.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Timbo, I sent the link in a message to myself to look at them at home. Packing up the computer soon…......going on a jet plane…............


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks great link.


----------



## senselessdiver (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the nice resource!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

They've got almost as many SketchUp drawings as DaveR!


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

How did that get in there? Don't these folks have any standards?

A good portion of the models in the Popular Woodworking Collection were created by our readers, and as Dave mentions, the quality and accuracy can vary. Also some were converted from other 3D programs, which creates some file size and general clunkiness issues.

If you'd like to contribute, you can do what Dave did. Send me a model via e-mail: [email protected]
If it isn't a repeat of something already in the collection, and we decide to use it, I'll send you a CD with a full-year's worth of issues in pdf format from either Popular Woodworking or Woodworking magazine.

Glad to hear you're enjoying the collection, we're trying to add projects from each issue as the magazine comes out. Click on "sort by date" to see the latest ones.

Bob Lang
senior editor, Popular Woodworking Magazine


----------

